# Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?



## Parnshion (27. Juni 2009)

*Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Hi all,
Nach etlichen Versuchen meine Wakü umzubauen, bekomme ich trotzdem den CPU im Idle nicht unter 30°, ist es normal?
- Anfang hatte ich mit der HPPS+, 1xDual Inno Radi, Inno CPU-Kühler (CPU-only) und 10/8 Schlauch 30° im Idle.
- Umbau zu Laing Pro, 1xBlackIce Triple + 1xInno Dual + 1xBlackIce Single, Grafka und MB miteingebunden und 13/10 Schlauch, immer noch 30°.
- Umbau zu 2 getrennte Kreisläufe, 2 Laing Pro, 2 AGBs, selbe Konfig wie oben, weiterhin 30°
- Jetzt Umbau zu 16/10 Verschlauchung, ersetzte die BlackIce Radis durch TFCs, leider immer noch 30° 

Ok, unter Last ist es wesentlich besser geworden, aber hatte gehofft dass es im Idle auch runter geht, Pustekuchen.
Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Meint ihr dass es normal ist? Hat jemand sein CPU unter 30°?
Sag mal bitte euer Meinung dazu 
Danke alle schon mal.
mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Idle Werte sind sagen nichts aus, solange die Werte im Idle nicht zu hoch sind. Lasttemperaturen sind viel interesanter.

Meine CPU ist im Idle unter 30° und dabei drehen sich meine Radiatorlüfter nicht mal.  Kommt aber auf die Raumtemperatur an.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Wie stellst du dir das denn rein physikalisch vor?
Bei einer Umgebungstemperatur von 20°C wir das Wasser selbst bei deinem aktuellen Aufbau(abhängig von der Lüfterstärke) zwischen 25°C und 30°C warm sein. Dann bleibt da noch der Übergang von Wasser->Kühler->WLP->Heatspreader->CPU-Kern welcher auch seine 2-5°C Delta braucht.

Also hast du natürlich eine CPU-Temperatur von 30°C(oder sogar höher).


----------



## Shibi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Meine CPU ist im Idle auch bei 35°C. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt 30°C, die Umgebungstemperatur 22°C. Denke das ist völlig normal.

Wie Olstyle schon sagt ist das Physikalisch garnicht anders möglich.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mmayr (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Hi! 
Wahrscheinlich hängen deine Temperatursensoren. Bei mir sind im Idle auch 2 Kerne um die 30 Grad. Die beiden anderen Kerne bleiben immer konstant bei 37°. Drunter gehen sie gar nicht. Die Sensoren dieser beiden Kerne beginnen sich erst zu bewegen, wenn ich über die 37 Grad drüber komme. 
Mach dir deswegen keine Gedanken. Die Intel Sensoren dienen nicht gerade dazu, Temperaturen auszulesen. Sie sind nur für den Überhitzungsschutz zuständig. Wenn sie weit unter der kritischen Temperatur nicht reagieren, ist das ziemlich egal, sofern sie knapp unter der kritischen Temperatur aktiv werden!

Mfg mmayr

@ Shibi:

30 Grad Wassertemperatur im Idle? Ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht, wenn das Wasser unter Last über 30 Grad gekommen ist. 
Ich hab allerdings nur die CPU unter WAKÜ. Welche Temps hast du denn unter Last? Trotz meiner niedrigen Wassertemperatur kommen die Kerne unter OC gerne mal in die Nähe von 60°, obwohl das Wasser im worst case um die 35° vor sich hinköchelt. 
Die Settings findest in meiner Sig. Hab nen 240er Radi und den EK Waterblocks Plexi Supreme Kühler.


----------



## Monsterclock (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

CPU/Core1/Core2 30/25/31 bei einer Wassertemp von 26,5°C (wenn das Thermometer stimmt)
Der Core 1 wert ist aber wahrscheinlich falsch...


----------



## Shibi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Ich lasse meine Pumpe nur mit 50Hz laufen und die Lüfter nur mit 600rpm. 

Außerdem ist bei mir die CPU (i7 920@3,6GHz), Graka (HD 4870) und das Board unter Wasser.

Unter Last hat das Wasser angeblich eine Temperatur von 45°C, was ich allerdings kaum für möglich halte, da sowohl die CPU als auch die Graka unter 40°C fallen wenn ich Furmark bzw. Prime beende.
Auch wenn ich z.B. nur Prime laufen lasse ist die GPU unter 40°C, was bei einer Wassertemperatur von über 40°C schwer möglich sein sollte. Deshalb vertraue ich dem Sensor in der Pumpe nicht ganz.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## maschine (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Das ist aber bekannt das der Aquastream-Sensor zu hohe Werte ausgibt, da müsstest du mit nem Thermometer nachmessen und den Sensor dann neu kalibrieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Bin grad bei 30° CPU, 28° Wasser (Lüfter gibts nicht) - aber wie schon weiter oben angemerkt:
Die Messgenauigkeit der Sensoren reicht einfach nicht aus, um zu sagen, dass sich diese Werte nenneswert voneinander oder auch nur von der Raumtemperatur unterscheiden. Alles bis zu ner Abweichung von 10-20K von der Wunschtemperatur (oder dem physikalisch möglichen) kann auch bequem vom Mess-/Ausleseverfahren verursacht werden, ohne dass da irgendwas warm ist.


----------



## Parnshion (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Danke Leute,
ich erwarte zwar nicht dass die CPU im Idle unter Raumtemperatur kommt oder dieses gleichen, aber nach jeden Umbau hat man eben irgendwo eine Hoffnung dass es vielleicht um 1 - 2° weniger wird. Vorallem wenn es nach 4 mal Umbau nix ändert, dann ist man eben bisschen enttäuscht. Ansonsten bin ich super zufrieden mit meine Wakü.


----------



## Forti (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Hi Leute
Wie lest ihr den aus? Kann nur mit Everest dienen. Habe da CPU 21°, Kern1 43°, Kern2 43°.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Z.B. mit Core Temp, Real Temp, Everest. Alle Programme zeigen das gleiche an, wenn man bei ner Intel CPU den passenden TJMAx einstellt.


----------



## Forti (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

aha, ok. Und wie stelle ich den ein? Bzw wo?


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

bei Everest->Einstellungen->Hardware Überwachung->TjmaxTemperatur


----------



## Forti (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Moin Moin, da kann ich von 70-125 einstellen. Was nehme ich dann da?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Bei mir zeigen die CPU Sensoren auch 38°C im Idle an egal ob Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung (dank E0 Stepping), meine Wassertemp im Idle liegt bei 23,6°C vor dem Mora2 und danach sinds 21,4°C.
Nur die Lasttemperaturen unterscheiden sich sehr stark. (8 -10 K delta zur Luftkühlung)


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

@Forti habe keine Angabe des TJ Max für den E2140 gefunden.


----------



## Forti (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

nein nein, da steht doch (alten) wakü ^^. Ich hab jetzt schon lange eine neue, mit einem E5200


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

@Forti ohh man dan ändert man sein Profil oder nimmt es raus. 

*EDIT:* Tjmaxx ist 100°


----------



## Parnshion (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

@King
wie ist denn Tjmax für ne 8400er?


----------



## Forti (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Naja da steht doch extra "alte" drinnen hehe, hat bis eben auch jeder verstanden. Aber demnächst kommt eine neue, Versprochen. 

So, nun auf 100 gestellt und Temps sind: CPU 20°, Kern 1/2 43°. Ist doch gut.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

@Parnshion E8400 TJMax 100°


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bekomme CPU im idle nicht unter 30°, normal?*

Postet doch einfach direkt die Tjunction.
Die TJMax wird nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge weiterhin für jede individuelle CPU festgelegt. Es gibt zwar Richtwerte für einzelne Baureihen, aber das sind auch nur Schätzungen mit unbekannter Genauigkeit.


----------

